# Queens Teen Suing Lyft After Recording Video Of Driver Masturbating



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Queens teen suing Lyft after recording video of driver masturbating



> The brave Queens teen who recorded a video of her Lyft driver masturbating is suing the ride-share company - claiming the company failed to properly vet its drivers. The 14-year-old girl - who says driver Narinderjit Singh ogled her in the rear-view mirror as he touched himself - claims the firm failed to conduct proper background checks on its workers, according to the suit filed this week in Queens Supreme Court.


Jesus. Is it too much to ask for drivers to keep it in their pants while driving rideshare?

Now let's hope during the process it comes to light Lyft actively encourages underage unaccompanied minors to order rides, by virtue of its failure to actively discourage them by deactivating accounts proactively when they attempt to solicit rides and not re-dispatching another driver when the first flags the initial dispatch as an underaged unaccompanied minor.

Jesus. Is it too much to ask for drivers to keep it in their pants while driving rideshare?

Now let's hope during the process it comes to light Lyft actively encourages underage unaccompanied minors to order rides, by virtue of its failure to actively discourage them by deactivating accounts proactively when they attempt to solicit rides and not re-dispatching another driver when the first flags the initial dispatch as an underaged unaccompanied minor.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I believe 54 words in one sentence is a new record.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

While the driver is a sleaze, can she really sue Lyft when it's stated in their policy no minors allowed?

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012923127-Safety-policies


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Invisible said:


> While the driver is a sleaze, can she really sue Lyft when it's stated in their policy no minors allowed?
> 
> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012923127-Safety-policies


She's a minor and typically they get a pass quite frequently with the law. But really though Lyft does bear part of the burden here in its lax driver acceptance policy.

I find the drivers actions here beyond reprehensible.

If it turns out lyft sent that driver to pick her up after a previous driver turned her down because she was a minor lyft is going to settle big time most likely.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> She's a minor and typically they get a pass quite frequently with the law. But really though Lyft does bear part of the burden here in its lax driver acceptance policy.
> 
> I find the drivers actions here beyond reprehensible.
> 
> If it turns out lyft sent that driver to pick her up after a previous driver turned her down because she was a minor lyft is going to settle big time most likely.


Good points. I find the drivers actions beyond reprehensible as well. That girl is lucky he didn't assault her.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Aside from the fact that this is totally disgusting, what's Lyft supposed to do, give us a questionnaire?

Question 8: Will you play with yourself if a 14 year old gets in the car? T or F


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Aside from the fact that this is totally disgusting, what's Lyft supposed to do, give us a questionnaire?
> 
> Question 8: Will you play with yourself if a 14 year old gets in the car? T or F


For starters probably a more stringent background investigation of potential drivers. I think as a minimum that's what this girl's lawyer will argue.

Is it fair?

Yes, I think so.

Maybe they would have found nothing, maybe they would have but the fact they failed to do better background checks could, and probably should be argued as negligent driver activation process.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I believe 54 words in one sentence is a new record.


X's 2 = 108!

Just because the girl was a minor doesn't mean that she cannot sue them. He's done. He should also have a criminal charge brought against him and be a registered sex offender. What an idiot. He needs to go back to New Delhi where this is allowed.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I believe 54 words in one sentence is a new record.


HA! A product of run-on thinking and it being hard to gauge on a cell phone screen.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Maybe they would have found nothing, maybe they would have but the fact they failed to do better background checks could, and probably should be argued as negligent driver activation process.


In this particular case there is a unique situation in that the driver (assuming) has to have a TLC license which requires a background check. I'm sure Lyft will use that fact to it's advantage.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> She's a minor and typically they get a pass quite frequently with the law. But really though Lyft does bear part of the burden here in its lax driver acceptance policy.
> 
> I find the drivers actions here beyond reprehensible.
> 
> If it turns out lyft sent that driver to pick her up after a previous driver turned her down because she was a minor lyft is going to settle big time most likely.


how Long was she " videoing" him masturbating ?

This just seems odd . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Queens teen suing Lyft after recording video of driver masturbating
> 
> 
> Jesus. Is it too much to ask for drivers to keep it in their pants while driving rideshare?
> ...


w.where is the article on this ?
( nevermind . . .)


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> how Long was she " videoing" him masturbating ?
> 
> This just seems odd . . .


She taped a perv and she liked it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

gabesdaddee said:


> She taped a perv and she liked it.


Thats what i was wondering.
But article states it was a 3 second clip.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Soooo..... this just happened last week. Driver Amber subs part time at un-named school here in Utah. Her class room is on the 2nd floor, and out the window is where cars line up after school to pickup kids. There was some dude, in his car, waiting to pickup kids, with his junk hanging out and him beating off on it. ON SCHOOL PROPERTY! Young kids around!

They tried to keep the kids away from the window and called the front office. I asked her why the hell didn't she call 911 and get the cops there! And film it for evidence.

A lot of sick mofos out there in the world..................... seriously, you can't wait until you get home to do that? Beating off watching all the young kids walking around? What the hell....... pedophile? rapist? What type of sicko does that kind of stuff. Should have dragged him out of the car and kicked his ass.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Soooo..... this just happened last week. Driver Amber subs part time at un-named school here in Utah. Her class room is on the 2nd floor, and out the window is where cars line up after school to pickup kids. There was some dude, in his car, waiting to pickup kids, with his junk hanging out and him beating off on it. ON SCHOOL PROPERTY! Young kids around!
> 
> They tried to keep the kids away from the window and called the front office. I asked her why the hell didn't she call 911 and get the cops there! And film it for evidence.
> 
> A lot of sick mofos out there in the world..................... seriously, you can't wait until you get home to do that? Beating off watching all the young kids walking around? What the hell....... pedophile? rapist? What type of sicko does that kind of stuff. Should have dragged him out of the car and kicked his ass.


Let just say that I'm not a fan of the death penalty but I'm at a lose as to how you fix that kind of behavior.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Let just say that I'm not a fan of the death penalty but I'm at a lose as to how you fix that kind of behavior.


Scissors.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Soooo..... this just happened last week. Driver Amber subs part time at un-named school here in Utah. Her class room is on the 2nd floor, and out the window is where cars line up after school to pickup kids. There was some dude, in his car, waiting to pickup kids, with his junk hanging out and him beating off on it. ON SCHOOL PROPERTY! Young kids around!
> 
> They tried to keep the kids away from the window and called the front office. I asked her why the hell didn't she call 911 and get the cops there! And film it for evidence.
> 
> A lot of sick mofos out there in the world..................... seriously, you can't wait until you get home to do that? Beating off watching all the young kids walking around? What the hell....... pedophile? rapist? What type of sicko does that kind of stuff. Should have dragged him out of the car and kicked his ass.


There was a pax in my city who got naked in the back of the woman driver's car and was jerking off. He refused to get out, so she called 911. I don't know if these guys are on drugs or just very, very strange.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Scissors.


It works !


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

What is she suing Lyft for? Trauma?

She was so traumatized that she made a video recording of the driver jerking off.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> What is she suing Lyft for? Trauma?
> 
> She was so traumatized that she made a video recording of the driver jerking off.


She was smart to get video proof. It's probably punitive damages for pain and suffering.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Aside from the fact that this is totally disgusting, what's Lyft supposed to do, give us a questionnaire?
> 
> Question 8: Will you play with yourself if a 14 year old gets in the car? T or F


Part of the problem is no one holding the parents accountable for having their 14 year old daughter picked up by a stranger.

No one would let a stranger drive their car but everyone would let a stranger drive their daughter, that is the sad truth about passengers.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Invisible said:


> There was a pax in my city who got naked in the back of the woman driver's car and was jerking off. He refused to get out, so she called 911. I don't know if these guys are on drugs or just very, very strange.


I worked at a Shopko store in high school. We had a chronic automatic aisle masturbator. I was only tasked with asking him to stop once due to my schedule vs his.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Matt Uterak said:


> India has a sexual deviancy problem. No surprise that these stories of Indian immigrants in the US are commonplace.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Scissors.


Agree..........


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> View attachment 367919


Maybe I should have been clearer.

India is considered to be the rape capital of the world by many.

Gang Rapes occur relatively frequently in public spaces.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Matt Uterak said:


> Maybe I should have been clearer.
> 
> India is considered to be the rape capital of the world by many.
> 
> Gang Rapes occur relatively frequently in public spaces.


I just posted that because I thought it was funny...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Matt Uterak said:


> I worked at a Shopko store in high school. We had a chronic automatic aisle masturbator. I was only tasked with asking him to stop once due to my schedule vs his.


He's probably driving for Uber now.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I believe 54 words in one sentence is a new record.


Have you seen Trumps tweets ?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> Have you seen Trumps tweets ?


No. I think I'll pass.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

In America we have minute men

In India, three second man?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

India has a sexual deviancy problem. No surprise that these stories of Indian immigrants in the US are commonplace.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> View attachment 367919


I get fussed for swimwear pics

No Yoni or Lingam .


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Queens teen suing Lyft after recording video of driver masturbating


The 14-year-old girl - who says driver Narinderjit Singh ogled her in the rear-view mirror as he touched himself - claims the firm failed to conduct proper background checks on its workers, according to the suit filed this week in Queens Supreme Court.

No one ever needs to wonders why
the public consider drivers Dirt Bags.
Reminder: never include rideshare on ur resume'

https://abc7ny.com/exclusive-teen-girl-speaks-out-after-lyft-drivers-lewd-act/4649119/


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> The 14-year-old girl - who says driver Narinderjit Singh ogled her in the rear-view mirror as he touched himself - claims the firm failed to conduct proper background checks on its workers, according to the suit filed this week in Queens Supreme Court.
> 
> https://abc7ny.com/exclusive-teen-girl-speaks-out-after-lyft-drivers-lewd-act/4649119/


They know who they are hiring. They don't care. She shouldn't have had an account.

An idiot and a fool.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

He was just tired of being Indian

he was turning Japanese



Matt Uterak said:


> They know who they are hiring. They don't care. She shouldn't have had an account.
> 
> An idiot and a fool.


How do you know she owned the account?

most teens I've been called to (and cancelled on) were using a parents account.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lyft is unethical; they will settle out-of-court for one-dozen free ride credits and ownership to the video. Lyft will then make a profit selling the video to a gay porno site.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Maybe he was just using his Shake-Weight?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> How do you know she owned the account?
> 
> most teens I've been called to (and cancelled on) were using a parents account.


I've had several teens (16-17) say they created their own Uber account with their actual birthdays. So I don't doubt Lyft does the same. They put all the liability on the driver. Glad they caught this driver before he raped a pax.

I hope this family sues Lyft and demands change. How many other creepy drivers like this are still driving?


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> Maybe I should have been clearer.
> 
> India is considered to be the rape capital of the world by many.
> 
> Gang Rapes occur relatively frequently in public spaces.


I thought Sweden was now in the lead, having passed post-apartheid South Africa?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Cary Grant said:


> I thought Sweden was now in the lead, having passed post-apartheid South Africa?


Maybe. It isn't Swedes doing the raping.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

gabesdaddee said:


> X's 2 = 108!
> 
> Just because the girl was a minor doesn't mean that she cannot sue them. He's done. He should also have a criminal charge brought against him and be a registered sex offender. What an idiot. He needs to go back to New Delhi where this is allowed.


 It is not allowed in New Delhi and is a crime and most anywhere else. Yes he needs to be charged and register as a sex offender but he does not need "to go back to New Delhi" if he is a U.S. citizen. Do you feel every person who commits a crime should be deported to their country of their family's origin?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TarheelGeorge said:


> It is not allowed in New Delhi and is a crime and most anywhere else. Yes he needs to be charged and register as a sex offender but he does not need "to go back to New Delhi" if he is a U.S. citizen. Do you feel every person who commits a crime should be deported to their country of their family's origin?


Enforcement of sex crimes against women is quite spotty in India.

Any non-citizen who commits and is convicted of a sex crime should be deported after service sentence.

I did not read all the articles on this incident, I am unsure if the accused is a citizen or not. I am not familiar with sex offense rates by 2nd generation or 1st generation immigrants from India. I am familiar with the elevated rate of things like honor killings and forced marriage amongst 1st/2nd generation immigrants from India.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> The 14-year-old girl - who says driver Narinderjit Singh ogled her in the rear-view mirror as he touched himself - claims the firm failed to conduct proper background checks on its workers, according to the suit filed this week in Queens Supreme Court.
> 
> No one ever needs to wonders why
> the public consider drivers Dirt Bags.
> ...


He looks like he just finished jerking off in this photo. He will be getting a stiff sentence under the U.S. penal code.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Queens teen suing Lyft after recording video of driver masturbating
> 
> 
> Jesus. Is it too much to ask for drivers to keep it in their pants while driving rideshare?
> ...


Maybe this will cause Uber and Lyft to enforce no unaccompanied minors policy.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Ms.Doe said:


> Maybe this will cause Uber and Lyft to enforce no unaccompanied minors policy.


That's my hope even though they take in a lot from them.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Enforcement of sex crimes against women is quite spotty in India.
> 
> Any non-citizen who commits and is convicted of a sex crime should be deported after service sentence.
> 
> I did not read all the articles on this incident, I am unsure if the accused is a citizen or not. I am not familiar with sex offense rates by 2nd generation or 1st generation immigrants from India. I am familiar with the elevated rate of things like honor killings and forced marriage amongst 1st/2nd generation immigrants from India.


 I clearly said IF HE IS A US CITIZEN. I am not sure what year or Indian movies you got your information from but enforcement of sex crimes in not spotty or taken lightly in India.



Wonkytonk said:


> That's my hope even though they take in a lot from them.


Well minor pax have died and it hasn't changed so don't hold your breath. They will send a letter to log off to jerk off.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TarheelGeorge said:


> I clearly said IF HE IS A US CITIZEN. I am not sure what year or Indian movies you got your information from but enforcement of sex crimes in not spotty or taken lightly in India.
> 
> Well minor pax have died and it hasn't changed so don't hold your breath. They will send a letter to log off to jerk off.


India literally has one of the largest child sex industries in the world.

Also:

Discusses improvement in reporting and prosecution, but still well behind modern nations.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-44497312
Indian source.

https://m.dw.com/en/horrific-cases-exemplify-indias-grotesque-rape-problem/a-38860722
Another BBC

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-43782471
You may disagree. But there is plenty of consensus that Indian culture has a rape problem.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TarheelGeorge said:


> He looks like he just finished jerking off in this photo. He will be getting a stiff sentence under the U.S. penal code.


Yes, but will he get off?


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Here's her reply:
https://abc7ny.com/exclusive-teen-girl-speaks-out-after-lyft-drivers-lewd-act/4649119/


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> India literally has one of the largest child sex industries in the world.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


 You can find articles like that about almost every country. I have worked in India off and on for the last 8 years and it is not condoned and it is not enforced any less there than any other country, including the USA.



Matt Uterak said:


> India literally has one of the largest child sex industries in the world.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


The first article you display details the major Sexual Offences act was instated 7 years ago with cases reported by an increase of 45% the next year and you say "enforcement in India is quite spotty"???


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TarheelGeorge said:


> You can find articles like that about almost every country. I have worked in India off and on for the last 8 years and it is not condoned and it is not enforced any less there than any other country, including the USA.
> 
> The first article you display details the major Sexual Offences act was instated 7 years ago with cases reported by an increase of 45% the next year and you say "enforcement in India is quite spotty"???


Read my post again. Reporting infrastructure is improving, but enforcement is still spotty.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Read my post again. Reporting infrastructure is improving, but enforcement is still spotty.


 I respect your opinion based on what you have read and get that most people base their perspective on countries and cultures based on what they read in the news and online. Just saying I have been there, lived there and my opinion is these stories are sensationalized, Yes India has always been a society that disparages women and that is changing, albeit very slowly but I do agree that it is alarming the number of Uber issues by Indian drivers.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

TarheelGeorge said:


> He will be getting a stiff sentence under the U.S. penal code.


Haha! "Stiff sentence"! Good one! 
Obviously he adheres to his own "penile code".
(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

From the Ultimate Ridesharer's Guide For Perverts:

_... if you intend to fondle yourself to your rider, pro tip: cut a hole in your pants pocket and beat it undercover._ ?

These bozos sure are dumb. Cameras everywhere and it only takes a few seconds to start filming on almost any phone nowadays, yet they drone on and on with inappropriate language and wildly deviant behavior like this. Shame no one truly cares about any standards as long as the cheap rides keep coming. It is not just about background checks but also creating an environment that attracts professionals. $0.30/mile ain't it, Lyft...


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Queens teen suing Lyft after recording video of driver masturbating
> 
> 
> Jesus. Is it too much to ask for drivers to keep it in their pants while driving rideshare?
> ...


Here's the video. They won't be able to prove he was masterbating. Criminal case dismissed.

https://dailyentxpress.com/narinder...-his-cab-whilst-dropping-a-young-customer-off


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> She was smart to get video proof. It's probably punitive damages for pain and suffering.


She saw dollar signs and likes the whole way. Pretty sure that's not trauma. 16yo girls these days already been with 10+ guys.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> She saw dollar signs and likes the whole way. Pretty sure that's not trauma. 16yo girls these days already been with 10+ guys.


First off she's 14. That can be an 8th grader or freshman in hs. While your kids and grandkids may be ****s, that is a complete exaggeration that 16 year old girls have already been with that many guys.

Stop watching so much porn or tv. This post and others illustrate your negative view of girls/women.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

TarheelGeorge said:


> He looks like he just finished jerking off in this photo. He will be getting a stiff sentence under the U.S. penal code.


...stiff sentence...Penal Code.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Here's the video. They won't be able to prove he was masterbating. Criminal case dismissed.
> 
> https://dailyentxpress.com/narinder...-his-cab-whilst-dropping-a-young-customer-off


Thanks. Yeah it would appear Lyft was taking a PR hit by not cooperating if they felt the need to point out that they assisted without a subpoena after first demanding one.

They said she called her mother immediately after the ride to let her know what happened to her, and that sort of makes me think the mother was aware she was taking the ride by herself.

I look at that driver and think with the eff is wrong with him, I mean he's a relatively attractive man he should have no problem getting laid by either women, or men, whatever floats his boat, so for him to rob this girl of her innocence like this is infuriating. I mean were I her father I would have an extremely difficult time not beating the hell out of him even though logic tells me there's something twisted in this guy's psychosexual makeup.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> I believe 54 words in one sentence is a new record.


I love it. You're a stats, numbers weirdo like me. Dont think I havent noticed ?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> First off she's 14. That can be an 8th grader or freshman in hs. While your kids and grandkids may be @@@@s, that is a complete exaggeration that 16 year old girls have already been with that many guys.
> 
> Stop watching so much porn or tv. This post and others illustrate your negative view of girls/women.


Not holding back. This is what equality feels like.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Not holding back. This is what equality feels like.


You clearly loathe women. But why? Did some woman break your heart and leave you for another? Is your supervisor a woman?


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You clearly loathe women. But why? Did some woman break your heart and leave you for another? Is your supervisor a woman?


No I don't. No. And no.

People are pretty grubby in general, and that includes women.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

TarheelGeorge said:


> You can find articles like that about almost every country. I have worked in India off and on for the last 8 years and it is not condoned and it is not enforced any less there than any other country, including the USA.
> 
> The first article you display details the major Sexual Offences act was instated 7 years ago with cases reported by an increase of 45% the next year and you say "enforcement in India is quite spotty"???


Bigots see what they want to believe. Because of their personal insecurity and weak self-esteem, they seek excuses to project their failures on others and label other nations and cultures as inferior or problematic. They deny and whitewash evidence of problems in the US and magnify and exaggerate problems in other countries to make themselves feel better. 
Statistics on rape indicate that women (children and men also) are at far more risk in the US than in India. Every country has work to do to ensure public safety and security to prevent rape and other violent crimes. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_statistics


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I love it. You're a stats, numbers weirdo like me. Dont think I havent noticed ?


You two are going to make me self concious about my sentence length!


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You clearly loathe women. But why? Did some woman break your heart and leave you for another? Is your supervisor a woman?


@OldBay had a problem with women in his last job. He told the story a few months ago. I'm sure his misogyny predated that experience but that experience seems to have severely embittered him.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> 16yo girls these days already been with 10+ guys.


OldBay, I gotta tell you that's a really jaded view of 16 year old girls. As was pointed out this was a 14 year old but I'm half afraid to ask you if that makes a difference in your estimation.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> You two are going to make me self concious about my sentence length!


Dont be! I've seen much worse.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> OldBay, I gotta tell you that's a really jaded view of 16 year old girls. As was pointed out this was a 14 year old but I'm half afraid to ask you if that makes a difference in your estimation.


My opinion of 16yo boys is pretty similar, except a girl has more social intelligence at that age.

Most kids have seen porn at that age.

Girl broke lyft tos. Guy exposed himself. This is a criminal matter against driver, not civil against lyft.

Dollar signs.

Need to push back against victim culture.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> She saw dollar signs and likes the whole way. Pretty sure that's not trauma. 16yo girls these days already been with 10+ guys.


****ing disgusting comment.

Sad thing is she was probably getting proof, while worrying if something worse was going to happen. If he'd kill her. Would she be that far off to think that? No.

When I was younger I remember always having a plan of action if i get kidnapped. I would leave little trail or spell something with my foot. That's what we think of. Money never crossed my mind at 16.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

TarheelGeorge said:


> It is not allowed in New Delhi and is a crime and most anywhere else. Yes he needs to be charged and register as a sex offender but he does not need "to go back to New Delhi" if he is a U.S. citizen. Do you feel every person who commits a crime should be deported to their country of their family's origin?


If he is a non citizen, absolutely!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Most kids have seen porn at that age.
> 
> Girl broke lyft tos. Guy exposed himself. This is a criminal matter against driver, not civil against lyft.
> 
> Dollar signs.


My mind is literally about to explode right now.

At no age is this every an okay situation. Arguments is she is cool with this because she probably watched porn? Wtf.

I mean what the ****!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

OldBay said:


> My opinion of 16yo boys is pretty similar, except a girl has more social intelligence at that age.
> 
> Most kids have seen porn at that age.
> 
> ...


I'm not really sure what to think of this one OldBay.

On the one hand you seem to have a really jaded view of young girls. I mean when you state that girls have more social intelligence at that age aren't you essentially stating you believe young girls are more culpable than boys of a similar age for the sexual promiscuity you believe with which they're engaged? This seems to me to be a generalized complaint of the state of young people's, in particular young women's sexual activity.

And then on the other hand you you seem to be calling into question this specific 14 year old's integrity with respect to, I don't know, perhaps exaggerating the event for monetary gain?

Both of these positions seem as though they're coming from a jaded perspective OldBay.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

OldBay said:


> No I don't. No. And no.
> 
> People are pretty grubby in general, and that includes women.


https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/the-mysteries-love/201502/12-ways-spot-misogynist
In most cases, @OldBay , misogynists do not even know that they hate women. Misogyny is typically an _unconscious_ hatred that men form early in life, often as a result of a trauma involving a female figure they trusted. An abusive or negligent mother, sister, teacher or girlfriend can plant a seed deep down in their brain's subcortical matter.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> I'm not really sure what to think of this one OldBay.
> 
> On the one hand you seem to have a really jaded view of young girls. I mean when you state that girls have more social intelligence at that age aren't you essentially stating you believe young girls are more culpable than boys of a similar age for the sexual promiscuity you believe with which they're engaged? This seems to me to be a generalized complaint of the state of young people's, in particular young women's sexual activity.
> 
> ...


Thanks. He blocked me. So may not see what I have to say. He cant hang when I throw truth bombs. His hate started with my comment about being a successfull woman in tech ?

@Cold Fusion

"6. He is extremely competitive, especially with women. If a woman does better than him socially or professionally, he feels terrible. If a man does better, he may have mixed feelings about it but he is able to look at the situation objectively"

I've never seen him go after a male like this ?


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> She's a minor and typically they get a pass quite frequently with the law. But really though Lyft does bear part of the burden here in its lax driver acceptance policy.
> 
> I find the drivers actions here beyond reprehensible.
> 
> If it turns out lyft sent that driver to pick her up after a previous driver turned her down because she was a minor lyft is going to settle big time most likely.


I don't think she should be paid a dime. Lyft should be fined but she shouldn't get anything. Or better still, she can continue the lawsuit against the driver personally because he was supposed to not give the ride. Lyft could also claim the rider account belongs to an adult and as such they wouldn't know a minor was the one taking the ride. This is where a driver partner discretion is sorely needed.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Riley3262019 said:


> I don't think she should be paid a dime. Lyft should be fined but she shouldn't get anything. Or better still, she can continue the lawsuit against the driver personally because he was supposed to not give the ride. Lyft could also claim the rider account belongs to an adult and as such they wouldn't know a minor was the one taking the ride. This is where a driver partner discretion is sorely needed.


Ok, I suppose, if that's the value you chose to place on the loss of a child's innocence.

It's not where I would put it, but, you know, everyone has their own thresholds.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> Ok, I suppose, if that's the value you chose to place on the loss of a child's innocence.
> 
> It's not where I would put it, but, you know, everyone has their own thresholds.


How would you react if you knew that she was told by a previous driver that she couldn't get in the car because she is a minor but she ordered another ride after the previous driver canceled on her? That is why I am advocating for a fine which could run into millions or whatever instead of a cash award to her.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Riley3262019 said:


> How would you react if you knew that she was told by a previous driver that she couldn't get in the car because she is a minor but she ordered another ride after the previous driver canceled on her?


Probably about the same way I would react to a situation in which a parent tells their child they're not to play with guns and that underage child goes to another adult's house and is allowed to play with one and subsequently shoots themselves accidentally.

To be clear here I would hold that second adult, the one who allowed the child to play with their guns to account.



> That is why I am advocating for a fine which could run into millions or whatever instead of a cash award to her.


I'm perfectly fine with Lyft being find into extinction. I'm also perfectly fine with that child being compensated for the loss of her innocence.

Lyft's driver forced her into adult mentality at the age of 14.

So, yes I do think she deserves a hefty monetary compensation for that loss.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bah they guy was repositioning the snake... No harm here .... It happens


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> It is not just about background checks but also creating an environment that attracts professionals. $0.30/mile ain't it, Lyft...


Thank you for noting that.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

> The 14-year-old girl - who says driver Narinderjit Singh ogled her in the rear view mirror as he touched himself....


The Singh Song bros are in the news a lot lately.

.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

So.. the issue here is that he didn't complete the trip, and let the timer run overcharging her?... is that what she is upset about?


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

gabesdaddee said:


> If he is a non citizen, absolutely!


I said IF HE IS A CITIZEN. Of course, everyone agrees illegal immigrants need to be deported after committing crimes.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

TarheelGeorge said:


> I said IF HE IS A CITIZEN. Of course, everyone agrees illegal immigrants need to be deported after committing crimes.


Would be much better if they were deported BEFORE they committed any crimes.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> No I don't. No. And no.
> 
> People are pretty grubby in general, and that includes women.


I'll repeat what I told you months ago, your username should be old crank. Your sound like a miserable, cranky person who focuses on the negatives and has such a tainted view of the world. It's quite sad.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Why is a 14 year old riding alone and Lyft can't be responsible for everything a driver does. Can you sue if a driver farts? If they told the guy it was fine and hired him to head their HR department then they should be sued.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Bigots see what they want to believe. Because of their personal insecurity and weak self-esteem, they seek excuses to project their failures on others and label other nations and cultures as inferior or problematic. They deny and whitewash evidence of problems in the US and magnify and exaggerate problems in other countries to make themselves feel better.
> Statistics on rape indicate that women (children and men also) are at far more risk in the US than in India. Every country has work to do to ensure public safety and security to prevent rape and other violent crimes.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_statistics


India doesn't record most of their rapes.

Wikipedia is not a valid source.

You always accuse others of bigotry when you don't have an argument. Pretty shameful.

Child sex industry is thriving in India.

https://www.theguardian.com/global-...30/global-development-india-child-trafficking
https://www.redressonline.com/2013/09/trafficking-of-children-and-women-in-india/
https://www.channel4.com/news/prostitution-mumbai-india-caged-trafficked-brothels


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

[QUOTE="Wonkytonk, post: 5494221
Jesus. Is it too much to ask for drivers to keep it in their pants while driving rideshare?
[/QUOTE]

When my boys gotta breathe... they gotta breath.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

"DoubleDee said:


> When my boys gotta breathe... they gotta breath.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

DoubleDee said:


> [QUOTE="Wonkytonk, post: 5494221
> Jesus. Is it too much to ask for drivers to keep it in their pants while driving rideshare?
> 
> When my boys gotta breathe... they gotta breath.


Then maybe wear a skirt and get a 12 volt fan and place it floor infront of you maybe?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> When my boys gotta breathe... they gotta breath.


Then maybe wear a skirt and get a 12 volt fan and place it floor infront of you maybe?
[/QUOTE]
Oh now you done did it, you have me thinking of all the ways to be happy ?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Would be much better if they were deported BEFORE they committed any crimes.


Yeah we don't work like that in this country. In fact you might say that would be unamerican.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> She's a minor and typically they get a pass quite frequently with the law. But really though Lyft does bear part of the burden here in its lax driver acceptance policy.
> 
> I find the drivers actions here beyond reprehensible.
> 
> If it turns out lyft sent that driver to pick her up after a previous driver turned her down because she was a minor lyft is going to settle big time most likely.


How can any background check in America stop someone that may have offenses in other countries? Or first time offenders?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Emp9 said:


> How can any background cgeck in America stop someobe that may have offenses in other countries? Or first time offenders?


So lets not do them because they might not stop those specific offenders even though they would others not in that particular subsection of offenders?

I'm not quite understanding the logic there Emp9.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> So lets not do them because they might not stop those specific offenders even though they would others not in that particular subsection of offenders?
> 
> I'm not quite understanding the logic there Emp9.


Well they do ,do them as you very well know. Im saying it will not pick up an offense in another country. Lyft is not at fault.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Emp9 said:


> Well they do ,do them as you very well know. Im saying it will not pick up an offense in another country. Lyft is not at fault.


But they aren't as comprehensive as they can be, to include fingerprint checks, which is entirely the fault of Lyft, and Uber.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> But they aren't as comprehensive as they can be, to include fingerprint checks, which is entirely the fault of Lyft, and Uber.


Oh please. Lyft rejected me for a fight i was in 18 years ago. So id say its pretty good. Damn near soft. Security clearance. Again no amount of checks will cover what that driver did in other countries.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Emp9 said:


> Oh please. Lyft rejected me for a fight i was in 18 years ago. So id say its pretty good. Damn near soft. Security clearance. Again no amount of checks will cover what that driver did in other countries.


Sorry I don't get the it's good enough defense of Lyft and Uber here. If it catches even one driver that prevents the harm or death of a rider then the more stringent checks are more than justified.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> But they aren't as comprehensive as they can be, to include fingerprint checks, which is entirely the fault of Lyft, and Uber.


it still won't stop first time offenders. Not taking lyfts side. Next thing will be, well they could take DNA samples.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> it still won't stop first time offenders. Not taking lyfts side. Next thing will be, well they could take DNA samples.


I hear you and I don't disagree that it won't stop someone who's offending for the first time, but from my perspective that is absolutely not a reason not to do it.

I think DNA is a different animal altogether. DNA due to the amount of intensely personal information contained in DNA should require a court order for mandatory use of it.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> India doesn't record most of their rapes.
> 
> Wikipedia is not a valid source.
> 
> ...


Like I said, bigots are going to believe what they want to believe, facts be damned. Wikipedia is not a reliable source but the data in that article is from a reliable source, if you bothered to look. India doesnt record rapes? How do you know? How many rapes are unreported in the USA? Again, just your own bias at play. Even if we accept that only 5% of India's rapes are reported, the total number of reported cases in the US is still higher. Almost 30 to 1 between the two countries for reported cases. There's no point arguing facts with bigots.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Queens teen suing Lyft after recording video of driver masturbating
> 
> 
> Jesus. Is it too much to ask for drivers to keep it in their pants while driving rideshare?
> ...


I have always had problems with the vagueness that criminal sexual behavior is written about. The OP says "touched himself"... what does this really mean? Did he expose his big 10" and fondle it lovingly? Or did he simply scratch his balls thru the fabric of his pants?
Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Like I said, bigots are going to believe what they want to believe, facts be damned. Wikipedia is not a reliable source but the data in that article is from a reliable source, if you bothered to look. India doesnt record rapes? How do you know? How many rapes are unreported in the USA? Again, just your own bias at play. Even if we accept that only 5% of India's rapes are reported, the total number of reported cases in the US is still higher. Almost 30 to 1 between the two countries for reported cases. There's no point arguing facts with bigots.


Again with the accusations.

I provided links discussing the poor reporting infrastructure in India.

Your assertion of the 30-1 is not based on anything I can see. Please show me the math.

How many rapes do the children held in bondage suffer each day?

The FBI data shows around 100,000 rapes annually using the old definition over the last few years. The new definition shows around 136,000 annually.

We know that there are at Least 1.2 million child sex slaves in India. I assume they are raped at least once per year. This doesn't include raping of the estimated 2-3 million adult women sex trafficked annually in India. It also doesn't include other rapes outside of the sex industry.

We'll make it easy. We will say 4.2 million rapes per year in India. 136,000 in the US.

4.2 million rapes in a population of 1.4 billion people vs 136,000 rapes for 330 million people.

This clearly shows rape rates in India are significantly higher without counting individual rapes of the trafficked women. I assume they are raped multiple times per day.

India is not a modern country. Their crime reporting infrastructure is lacking. 50% of the population doesn't have indoor plumbing. Women in many parts of the country do not choose who they marry. They don't have legal protections against rape within these forced marriages etc

You really need to think before you post. You are wrong by every Measure in this topic. Calling someone a bigot for pointing out differences is dumb. Refusing to acknowledge you are objectively wrong is also dumb.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Again with the accusations.
> 
> I provided links discussing the poor reporting infrastructure in India.
> 
> ...


Not only an incorrigible arrogant bigot but a math illiterate. No point in discussing your ass-umptions.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Not only an incorrigible arrogant bigot but a math illiterate. No point in discussing your ass-umptions.


More insults.

Show me the math if I am wrong.

You use insults rather than evidence.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Retired Senior said:


> I have always had problems with the vagueness that criminal sexual behavior is written about.


I suspect that it's written the way it is to avoid encouraging prurient interest. For the record I am absolutely not suggesting that describes you in any way.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> For starters probably a more stringent background investigation of potential drivers. I think as a minimum that's what this girl's lawyer will argue.
> 
> Is it fair?
> 
> ...


how about a more stringent, sorry i mean at least basic, background check on the paxoles that get into our personal cars! start with banning minors.....oh but then that would mean they lose money and would actually have to enforce their fake tos


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> how about a more stringent, sorry i mean at least basic, background check on the paxoles that get into our personal cars! start with banning minors.....oh but then that would mean they lose money and would actually have to enforce their fake tos


Hey I'm all for more stringent background checks of rider accounts. I have absolutely no problem with that, and we should probably create another topic so we can discuss that issue directly, because it certainly deserves it's own topic.


----------



## amibrah (Mar 28, 2018)

> Narinderjit Singh


Why am i not surprised


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

amibrah said:


> Why am i not surprised


Why are you not surprised?


----------



## 051293848 (Aug 25, 2019)

Definitely need an interior camera to record passengers and prove you're not doing this, that's crazy.

If he was doing it he should face the consequences

If he was adjusting or not doing it then he just got outted - which is a lot of shame

Also - some of you guys here are pretty fooking racist, the go back to your country, seems old now


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Why was a 14 year old able to use Lyft Platform with no safeguards? Lyft in big trouble.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

why is 14 y/o using Lyft? I looked at the video and I did not see a penis.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

tint people tint

for 1 guarauntees tips as most people dont want to be seen in most uber lyft pos cars

2 lets you do what cha do

minor shouldnt even been picked up but what kind of people you expect to be signing up at .60 per mile, 1970s -60s wages, $3 or less per hour, geez 30% of drivers lose money working so are paying to drive lol

anyone who signed up this last year is dumb & or desperate

want to avoid that labor pool try xl, black, lux i hear those drivers less rapey & less likely to just say ef it & pull their meat out to yank it when the opportunity arrises

otherwise since 96% fail you have a 96% your driver is a failure especially when it come to math but hey cheap ride its not like your LIFE is in their literal hands


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Clean hand Theory in law...
to bring a case the person needs to have clean hands.
the person bringing forth this case is 14 years old and never should have been on LYFT platform. She has no case. She violated LYFT TOS including her parents,
any competent lawyer will enjoy this case (no pun intended)
PS LYFT should have stood by this driver. Nothing incriminating on the video except a driver scratching his nuts.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

+


troothequalstroll said:


> tint people tint
> 
> for 1 guarauntees tips as most people dont want to be seen in most uber lyft pos cars
> 
> ...


Not an easy read, but I'm feeling you. I agree.


----------



## Lex5162 (Jun 11, 2019)

So if I scratch my balls, and for my passenger at the rear seat it looks like I had a couple of strokes... does it mean that I am a kind of criminal?????

don't get me wrong, but I had riders scratching their balls and pu$$ies quickly, should I report them? I think this story is a 2-way street, where you have a girl, possibly horny/smart [email protected]@t to sue someone for anything or/and a driver which has no brain but a dick instead...................

BTW in Australia we are not allowed to take passenger under 18y.o. without being supervised by someone over 18.y.o.

PS: for a silly reader, I have 4 girls, so I am against jerk-off attitude, to me it's normal when private, not normal when public.


----------



## ssahin1977 (Apr 11, 2019)

gabesdaddee said:


> X's 2 = 108!
> 
> Just because the girl was a minor doesn't mean that she cannot sue them. He's done. He should also have a criminal charge brought against him and be a registered sex offender. What an idiot. He needs to go back to New Delhi where this is allowed.


Why you are given new delhi name ,you are the racist and thinking Americans better than others , right ? I am not indian but I am reading your mind from your speech and let me tell you ; if you do this in india or any other country you will get punished like in us but I see between minor and minor in US doing everything including sex start in age of 12-13 how about that ? This is not allowed in countries out of US and Europe ? How about that ? What you think about it ?

US rules allows 2 minors can do everything including sex ,right ? This is weird too because even Christianity does not allow any sexual action before marriage but most Americans do everything from very early ages.

That teen who recorded lyft driver, I can give high chance that she is familiar with this kind actions and not shocked when find driver doing this.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I watched this video and it didn't show anything.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

ssahin1977 said:


> That teen who recorded lyft driver, I can give high chance that she is familiar with this kind actions and not shocked when find driver doing this.


Just like the joke where the father is saying to his son "I know I told you that masturbation was completely normal......but not at the breakfast table"


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

ssahin1977 said:


> Why you are given new delhi name ,you are the racist and thinking Americans better than others , right ? I am not indian but I am reading your mind from your speech and let me tell you ; if you do this in india or any other country you will get punished like in us but I see between minor and minor in US doing everything including sex start in age of 12-13 how about that ? This is not allowed in countries out of US and Europe ? How about that ? What you think about it ?


India has sex slave markets that traffic 5 million people a year. 1/4 of them children.

There is a valid position to take that the kid is lying.

But to pretend that India doesn't have a rape problem is wrong on its face. The rate of sexual violence is many times higher in India than any western nation.

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/9kdjy3/indian-authorities-wont-help-millions-of-trafficked-women


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> India has sex slave markets that traffic 5 million people a year. 1/4 of them children.
> 
> There is a valid position to take that the kid is lying.
> 
> ...


guess you never heard of the catholic church, the boston scandal, the canadian orphange scandal, the denmark scandal, the epstein guy whose buddies with bill gates, trump, prince andrew, & every other rich amerikkkan, poor people really dont have the money or time to be diddling kids

rich folks do & most child trafficking is at the highest levels or people that can afford international travel(most poor people cant)

kubrick was exposing lots of it his entire career, ever heard of hollywood haha paul walker from fast & furious was getting down with 16 year olds, elvis married a 17 year old, rolling stones, beatles, led zepplin, pink floyd all getting down with kids on the road, polanski, the doors, theb list goes on jared pushing subway sammiches , corey feldmen corey haim were victims and said it was rampant with hollywood big shots....

do a search of sex offenders in your zip code let me know what ethnicity most are

lol
pot
meet
kettle

wouldnt go airing out indias problems when your backyard is in the same condition


----------



## ilka (Mar 15, 2019)

What a joke, innocent until proved guilty, all the video proved is that the guy had elbows.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Honey, we are going to send you on Uber’s and lyft. Record everything until we find anything we find suspicious. Your college will be paid for!


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> guess you never heard of the catholic church, the boston scandal, the canadian orphange scandal, the denmark scandal, the epstein guy whose buddies with bill gates, trump, prince andrew, & every other rich amerikkkan, poor people really dont have the money or time to be diddling kids
> 
> rich folks do & most child trafficking is at the highest levels or people that can afford international travel(most poor people cant)
> 
> ...


No data. Just assertions.

Lots of logical fallacies. Whataboutism isn't an argument.

India is the topic because the driver is An Indian immigrant. He is a product of India.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> India has sex slave markets that traffic 5 million people a year. 1/4 of them children.
> 
> There is a valid position to take that the kid is lying.
> 
> ...


You keep posting these articles about India and make your idiotic assumptions and state your uninformed opinions but you can find such stories about so many countries in Asia, Central America, South America, etc. You are basically just another person spouting off about a subject with very narrow minded opinions and very little knowledge.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> No data. Just assertions.
> 
> Lots of logical fallacies. Whataboutism isn't an argument.
> 
> India is the topic because the driver is An Indian immigrant. He is a product of India.


assertions lmao.
catholic church paid hundreds of millions what i posted are known facts & cases


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TarheelGeorge said:


> You keep posting these articles about India and make your idiotic assumptions and state your uninformed opinions but you can find such stories about so many countries in Asia, Central America, South America, etc. You are basically just another person spouting off about a subject with very narrow minded opinions and very little knowledge.


Nope.

Learn to communicate better.

The driver is an Indian immigrant. He isn't from Honduras or Japan or Sweden.

The cultural values associated with women in India are pretty horrid. Contributing factors include a more formalized and enforced caste system. Extreme poverty. And a number of other things.

If the driver was Liberian, we could examine Liberian culture and women.

If you have evidence that Americans traffic women at the same rate or that Americans run giant brothels with minors, I'll take a look. Most trafficking in the US is conducted by 3 groups. Chinese, Mexican and a conglomerate or eastern Euro groups.

US culture is clearly superior to Indian culture.



troothequalstroll said:


> assertions lmao.
> catholic church paid hundreds of millions what i posted are known facts & cases
> 
> eat a bag of baggettes hypocrite bigot i no see u no mo apparently an indian took yer job
> ...


The scale of sex trafficking in India far exceeds anything done by the Catholic Church in the US. Was the Church sexually abusing and trafficking and gang raping and prostituting at the same rate as Indian entities? I doubt it. But I will look at any evidence you have to provide. My wordviee is based on Evidence.

People are garbage. That doesn't mean one cannot accept that some people are more garbage than others.

Why the hard on for defending a country that victimizes millions of women?

PS I wouldn't let my kids be alone with any clergy or most adults.

PSS the top 10 trafficking countries vary a bit year to year, but the majority are from Africa and the ME. Both places that have open slave markets in the present and have a longer and worse version of slavery than Europe.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

TarheelGeorge said:


> You keep posting these articles about India and make your idiotic assumptions and state your uninformed opinions but you can find such stories about so many countries in Asia, Central America, South America, etc. You are basically just another person spouting off about a subject with very narrow minded opinions and very little knowledge.





Matt Uterak said:


> Nope.
> 
> Learn to communicate better.
> 
> ...


Hi, this thread appears to be going off topic somewhat. If anyone wishes to discuss crime differences between different countries etc, then please feel free to do so in the correct forum, which can be found in the Hangout section. Thanks.


----------



## RhodyBob (Apr 6, 2019)

Wonkytonk said:


> For starters probably a more stringent background investigation of potential drivers.


Tell me how that would work.
Who monitors potential drivers as to their masturbatory history prior to applying as a driver?
Are you now, or have you ever been, a masturbator?

OK, the guy got caught. Deactivate him. But if a standard background check doesn't uncover anything, what more is any company required to do? Uber and Lyft, as evil and reprehensible as they may be, can't be expected to uncover this kind of thing until it happens any more than McDonald's or Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Hi, this thread appears to be going off topic somewhat. If anyone wishes to discuss crime differences between different countries etc, then please feel free to do so in the correct forum, which can be found in the Hangout section. Thanks.


This is entirely pertinent to the topic. Your heavy handed moderation is unwelcome


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> This is entirely pertinent to the topic. Your heavy handed moderation is unwelcome


I hardly consider a polite request to stay on topic to be heavy handed.

I don't see the discussion as pertinent. The article is about an *allegation *that a driver touched himself with a pax in car. Aside from the fact that it's only an allegation. What country the driver is from is largely irrelevant. Even if we accept that one country has higher prevalence of sexual crimes than others, it's still only a matter of percentages, but everyone agrees that such things happen in every country/culture.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> I hardly consider a polite request to stay on topic to be heavy handed.
> 
> I don't see the discussion as pertinent. The article is about an *allegation *that a driver touched himself with a pax in car. Aside from the fact that it's only an allegation. What country the driver is from is largely irrelevant. Even if we accept that one country has higher prevalence of sexual crimes than others, it's still only a matter of percentages, but everyone agrees that such things happen in every country/culture.


Fine.

But rate of crime matters. Culture is a set of behaviors and values. It is therefore open for criticism. My point is factual and pragmatic. Indian men are many times more likely to be dangerous to women than American men. Thus it is a poorer choice to get in a car with an Indian driver.

The other posters acted like children because they can't accept that.

The video doesn't appear to show any wrong doing by the driver.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I hardly consider a polite request to stay on topic to be heavy handed.
> 
> I don't see the discussion as pertinent. The article is about an *allegation *that a driver touched himself with a pax in car. Aside from the fact that it's only an allegation. What country the driver is from is largely irrelevant. Even if we accept that one country has higher prevalence of sexual crimes than others, it's still only a matter of percentages, but everyone agrees that such things happen in every country/culture.





Wonkytonk said:


> I adore you dude. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Nope.
> 
> Learn to communicate better.
> 
> ...





Matt Uterak said:


> Fine.
> 
> But rate of crime matters. Culture is a set of behaviors and values. It is therefore open for criticism. My point is factual and pragmatic. Indian men are many times more likely to be dangerous to women than American men. Thus it is a poorer choice to get in a car with an Indian driver.
> 
> ...


 Ok we will just accept that you are the Supreme person of knowledge of the Indian culture and all of your opinions must be correct based on your immense intelligence.



Matt Uterak said:


> This is entirely pertinent to the topic. Your heavy handed moderation is unwelcome


Yes Matt Uterak is never wrong and knows everything so it must be pertinent.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Invisible said:


> While the driver is a sleaze, can she really sue Lyft when it's stated in their policy no minors allowed?
> 
> https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/115012923127-Safety-policies


Hold it! (No pun intended). There is a difference between masturbating and touching himself. I often drop my hands off the steering wheel when at a stop light, and that might look like I'm "touching myself".

And she videos him? That is not the reaction i would expect from a horrified minor girl.

Just saying. Before I assume guilt i want the evidence


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Queens Teen Suing Lyft After Recording Video Of Driver Masturbating


Is it legal in New York to record video of a driver in their car without their consent? If not, has the offender been charged?

.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TarheelGeorge said:


> Ok we will just accept that you are the Supreme person of knowledge of the Indian culture and all of your opinions must be correct based on your immense intelligence.
> 
> 
> Yes Matt Uterak is never wrong and knows everything so it must be pertinent.


Good golly dude.

This isn't something that requires expertise. A cursory reading do the available information confirms my position.

You again go right to insult and emotion.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I watched what looked like a 5 second video. To say he was jacking it is a stretch. Sometimes at that angle it might look like that but it could be an itch or a damn some damn rice he spilled on himself.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> I watched what looked like a 5 second video. To say he was jacking it is a stretch. Sometimes at that angle it might look like that but it could be an itch or a damn some damn rice he spilled on himself.


Well you would be the expert

?


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Good golly dude.
> 
> This isn't something that requires expertise. A cursory reading do the available information confirms my position.
> 
> You again go right to insult and emotion.


Yes you are always more right, more mature, and an expert on everything. You do not see yourselves as others do.



OldUncleDave said:


> Hold it! (No pun intended). There is a difference between masturbating and touching himself. I often drop my hands off the steering wheel when at a stop light, and that might look like I'm "touching myself".
> 
> And she videos him? That is not the reaction i would expect from a horrified minor girl.
> 
> Just saying. Before I assume guilt i want the evidence


Yeah was he driving with his left hand, looking back at her in the mirror, checking the chicken with his right hand, looking at the GPS and still driving to the destination? He would have to be the greatest driver/multitasker in the world.


----------

